# Axle help PLEASE!!!!



## BlackDawg

I have a BIG problem. I went to replace my front left axle, and it wouldn't budge no matter what we tried. So we were going to take the front right axle out and punch the left one out through the diff. When we tried to pop the right axle out, it came out of joint at the diff cup. Now I have 2 broke front axles that will not budge. We even tried to hook a winch to the axles to pull them out as a last resort. Didn't move at all! PLEASE give me any suggestions to get these axles out. No one I know has ever seen anything like this.


----------



## J2!

Are they the white cup axles ? If so you have to push them in to get them out so to speak.


----------



## lilbigtonka

Easy I had same problem before use a brass type chisel so it doesn't beat the cup up and put on the cup on a groove and hit towards the wheel say with a sledge and it will pop right out works everytime for me.....I have had some axles like in my 300 that would have been in there for good if I didn't do this method


----------



## filthyredneck

I use a 1" strap about 3-4 feet long. Make a couple wraps around the cv cup with the strap and then wrap the other end around the end of a sledge (I use a 16LB).....start with a good amount of slack in the strap and swing the hammer straight as possible out away from the cv, usually 2-3 good swings pops em right out. I use this method EVERY time I pull an axle out of anything, it doesnt damage boots if you pay attention when putting the strap on the cv and it has never let me down.


----------



## BlackDawg

J2! said:


> Are they the white cup axles ? If so you have to push them in to get them out so to speak.


They are the white cups. We started with the push in/pull out method first. It should've popped on out (in a perfect world). 

@Tonka - Thanks for that suggestion. Gonna have to give it a shot.

@FRN - We wrapped a ratchet strap around the cup, and hooked the other end to a hammer handle, and gave it several good jerks. No luck there. Didn't try a sledge, though. I knew we were in trouble when a winch wouldn't even jerk it out. Gonna call Cobra and get the front right axle on the way. This really has me worried and out of ideas. Gotta get this fixed before next weekend's ride at Sabine.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Filthy wasn't talking about the hammer handle end, he was saying tie the strap to the head end of the sledge. And have enough slack in the strap so you can get a good swing on the sledge before the strap gets tight. That will give you the sudden jerk you need to pull the axle cup. Good luck man.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## filthyredneck

^Yes sir you nailed it. Im not sure that just a dead pull from a winch would work anyways....it takes a good snap to compress the circlip on the axle splines, which is why i use the strap n hammer method....and the heavier hammer exerts more force in the cv when it reaches the end of the strap.


----------



## BlackDawg

After trying all the methods that ya'll suggested, and no luck, I asked a guy that used to work on Cats at a dealership. He said that any of these methods would work on a normal axle, but on AC white cup axles, you have to push the axle in (like any axle), and have someone prying outward with a pry bar. He said there's a special clip inside that decompresses when you push the axle in. That's why you have to keep pushing the axle inward while someone is prying outward. I won't get to test this out until Monday, but it makes sense since nothing else has even budged it. The guy took one look at my "white cup" axles, and told me that was why the normal methods weren't working.

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------



filthyredneck said:


> ^Yes sir you nailed it. Im not sure that just a dead pull from a winch would work anyways....it takes a good snap to compress the circlip on the axle splines, which is why i use the strap n hammer method....and the heavier hammer exerts more force in the cv when it reaches the end of the strap.


And I hope that this method works with Cobra axles, since I have two new ones to put on if I can get these freakin' things out!


----------



## J2!

That is what I was getting at in my first post. If you don't push it in the circlip will not decompress enough to get them out. Arctic Cat did this to help the problem with axles popping out with these lifts on them. Actually was a great idea to a certain point.


----------



## BlackDawg

J2! said:


> That is what I was getting at in my first post. If you don't push it in the circlip will not decompress enough to get them out. Arctic Cat did this to help the problem with axles popping out with these lifts on them. Actually was a great idea to a certain point.


Yeah, wish I would've understood exactly what you were saying. I was thinking you meant to push in and then pull back out. On a lighter note, I did this today and the axle came right out, no problem. After more research, these axles are the only ones that do this. Thanks for everything yall!


----------



## J2!

Sorry I didn't explain it a little better, could have been soooo easy. LOL So far you are the only one I have heard of breaking one of these white cups, you must have been giving it he//. LOL They say those are some of the best axles to EVER hit the market. Putting two in mine as we speak, broke both rears racing at Mud Nats and going back with the white cups.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

J2! said:


> Sorry I didn't explain it a little better, could have been soooo easy. LOL So far you are the only one I have heard of breaking one of these white cups, you must have been giving it he//. LOL They say those are some of the best axles to EVER hit the market. Putting two in mine as we speak, broke both rears racing at Mud Nats and going back with the white cups.


J2 u ant the only one. I've never heard of someone breaking the white cup axles. He must of been abusing them bad bad. I've heard that's the best axles on the market. Good luck with them cobras! 




Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------

